# InkSoft Offers Trademark and Copyright Law Podcast



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Get an industry-specific grounding on trademark and copyright law as it pertains to your business in a special edition of the Big Idea Podcast from InkSoft. Be there as Seth Gardenswartz of Blackgarden Law discusses fundamental info concerning these critical areas as they apply to printers. 

Topics range from the difference between trademarks, copyrights and patents to the limits of copyright protection and what to watch out for when printing third-party designs. You’ll also learn about work-for-hire agreements and indemnity and trademark protection for your shop. Plus, you’ll get tips on the best ways to engage with legal professionals. 

Check out “Trademark and Copyright Law” at https://www.inksoft.com/trademark-and-copyright-law-with-seth-gardenswartz-the-big-idea-by-inksoft/.

On the second and fourth Thursday of each month, “The BIG Idea” shares stories and ideas from shop owners, industry experts and decorators for running a better, more profitable business. Take advantage of this direct line to a wealth of experience.
For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

